# My 2011 extreme



## poke (May 20, 2012)

This is my tegu Zeus that just woke up about a month and half ago















and his favorite thing to do eat lol


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful GU, keep up the great work!


----------



## tommyboy (May 20, 2012)

It's great when they finally wake up! He looks great! Actually looks like the twin of my 2011.


----------



## tommylee22 (May 21, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## Steven. (May 21, 2012)

Man, i love the white


----------



## HeatherN (May 21, 2012)

Quite the looker indeed! I hope my 2012 extreme turns out as great as yours. Awesome job.


----------



## poke (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everybody, and its totally worth the wait. I waited 8 months for mine got him last august then he went to sleep in early october lol. He just finally woke up about a month and half ago.


----------



## Apophis (May 22, 2012)

Cute! I feed my baby with the same dish


----------



## tommyboy (May 22, 2012)

poke said:


> Thanks everybody, and its totally worth the wait. I waited 8 months for mine got him last august then he went to sleep in early october lol. He just finally woke up about a month and half ago.



It was the same for me. Pretty much the exact same hibernation perid too. How big is he now? Seems like mine has grown 4-5 inches since he woke up.


----------



## poke (May 27, 2012)

He was about 17inches when he came out of hibernation and now hes 23 inches but hes tripled in size it seems like.


----------



## larissalurid (May 27, 2012)

SO. GORGEOUS. im jealous lol.


----------

